# Fantastic goat barns



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow, some people go way out for their goats!
http://follyfancier.wordpress.com/2008/ ... goat-shed/
http://www.ohiobarns.com/othersites/mis ... tower.html

Is it just me or is this thing leaning to the right?

[attachment=0:1sc6x34p]Winding goat castle.jpg[/attachment:1sc6x34p]


----------



## nrspence (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow that person has to much time and energy. That castle is awesome!


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

That is really neat! 

Wouldn't work with my crew though.... 
they get too much pleasure out of pushing each other around. lol


----------



## Saltlick (Jun 12, 2011)

I LOVE that!!!!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Phil's dream is to build the world's tallest goat tower. The current tallest is 32 feet. The law allows us to build structures up to 35 feet. World's tallest goat tower, here we come! I think we want to make ours from stone instead of brick. We have plenty around here.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

How about just plain old garden variety goat sheds?

I am sketching one now, using Larrys ideas of a bolt together one that can be moved, it will have a goat pen on each end with a chicken pen in the center, in the spring a buck and a wether will be in the end pens, and after the does and the buck to one pen and the wethers in the other.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Jake said:


> How about just plain old garden variety goat sheds?
> 
> I am sketching one now, using Larrys ideas of a bolt together one that can be moved, it will have a goat pen on each end with a chicken pen in the center, in the spring a buck and a wether will be in the end pens, and after the does and the buck to one pen and the wethers in the other.


Don't forget hay storage. The last thing you want to do is pack hay bales all winter. The closer to the goat pen you can store your hay the better.


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

For sure, my hay has to be tarped this year, the shed is a moveable one, if taken apart, I am just in this cabin til I find something more permenant, I do love this cnty though for all that it offers for our sport. And for just plain living life as I want to.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Nanno said:


> Phil's dream is to build the world's tallest goat tower. The current tallest is 32 feet. The law allows us to build structures up to 35 feet. World's tallest goat tower, here we come! I think we want to make ours from stone instead of brick. We have plenty around here.


As soon as you do, the other guy will add a clock tower... where will it end? ;-)


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, I wish that they would all practice their barn building here !!


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

I see unused silos in my travels in Kansas all the time...makes me think someone should convert one.


----------

